# why is my scolopendra is vibrating???...



## zangfroid (Apr 13, 2013)

...and terribly the vibrations is  almost like a mobilephone;when the time i touch the container were i put him.This is the first time encountered like this...and i dont know what exactly of specie is this...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 can somebody tell and explain it to me.....


                                                                                                                                                            thank you


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 13, 2013)

*Epileptic Centipede?*

Make a video of the centipede when it's having these seizures so we can see exactly what is going on.
Whatever is wrong with it, I'd say it's fatal and your centipede will be dead soon.  We've all lost centipedes, so if it does die, don't feel too bad.
The species appears to be the garden-variety Vietnamese Centipede (orange leg morph).
Good luck.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 14, 2013)

Did you try taking the batteries out?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Lurid (Apr 14, 2013)

Didnt want to laugh at that, but i did...


----------



## zangfroid (Apr 14, 2013)

oh man its hard to get a video for that,but ill try coz it does'nt show something weird (and i obsereve it very well but he was just lyin down there) in the time i pick him up and put him in my hands and he still vibrates several times...
this scolopendra was about almost two weeks from when the time i caught him...i got 5 scolopendras here like this and are yellow legged fellas  but this ones got a stronger and darker color...

---------- Post added 04-14-2013 at 02:53 AM ----------

...lol...you know what i did got gossebumps at the time...coz he's like zapping me ))

---------- Post added 04-14-2013 at 02:56 AM ----------

i really thought that my scolopendra was a spy machine >.<


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 14, 2013)

*The Centipede Zapped Me and Left Me On the Floor TWISTED*



zangfroid said:


> oh man its hard to get a video for that,but ill try coz it does'nt show something weird (and i obsereve it very well but he was just lyin down there) in the time i pick him up and put him in my hands and he still vibrates several times...
> this scolopendra was about almost two weeks from when the time i caught him...i got 5 scolopendras here like this and are yellow legged fellas  but this ones got a stronger and darker color...
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-14-2013 at 02:53 AM ----------
> ...




Listen, if this is a WC Vietnamese Centipede who knows what endoparasites or infectious diseases its been exposed to.  Put it back out in the wild before you expose your entire pede collection to whatever ails it.  

Then you pick him up and put him in your hands ???  Are you crazier than Kim Jong Un?  If that centipede zaps you with his poison claws, it's gonna be you, laying on the floor twisted and vibrating.  Euthanize it or release it to the wild.  You have 5 others.


----------



## zangfroid (Apr 14, 2013)

thnks you very much sir...but i can't let him go because hes my favourite,and especially hes the calmest and the tamest of all the hundreds of centipedes that got in my arms...and yeah ive been biten by this kind of species,it was a female but luckily it was olny one claw that got in my finger,feels like super pain and it is swelling but it didnt made my skin damage heheheh and about my male scolopendra,i think hes doing fine now hes hunting crickets so quickly ...plus he loves milk and can get 2 spoons everytime i drink and share it to other scolopendras


----------



## zangfroid (Apr 14, 2013)

my scolopendras,the banded one is the badest it always pinch me before he was so young
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
hes been almost 7 months from the day my neighbors reported it to me...


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm happy to hear he's doing much better.  As long as he's able to eat despite the twitching he'll probably be fine.  But something else came up that's more interesting.  Did I read correctly when you wrote that you give your centipede milk to drink?  Again, could you please provide video footage of the pede having seizures, and now, drinking milk.  It's getting more bizarre by the minute

Cheers.


----------



## zangfroid (Apr 16, 2013)

*He really likes milk <3*

[YOUTUBE]zPC23mHLvi8&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE] here's the video my friend  yeah! 
and about the vbrating symptoms im still workin for it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nanotrev (Apr 16, 2013)

It seems all animal life might need a small amount of calcium in their diet, being that vertebrates use it for proper muscle function.

That, or perhaps he was dehydrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 16, 2013)

Have you ever tried giving him flat Mountain Dew to drink?  My female Trinidad Chevron lives for it.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 16, 2013)

Just me or does anyone else think that may be Scolopendra spinosissima?  The other one makes me think S. morsitans...

Vibrating?  Chemical exposure of some sort seems the most obvious culprit but that hinges on our definition of the word "vibrate".


----------



## Mello (Apr 16, 2013)

Lol are you guys being serious?! Milk and flat Mountain Dew! That's the funniest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## zangfroid (Apr 16, 2013)

wuahahaha im saying no to dew lol...and gues what,i tried adding a chocolate powder in the milk  and serve it to him but he rejected it and keep scraping hes poured face on my skin. 
i guess milk is the best for him and for his exoskeleton,it might help him to gain size like of those S.gigantea,or even surpass them(wishing and hoping lol) and make their armor harder (just kinda having a little experimentations)


----------



## nepenthes (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow, dude. That video is amazing, your scolopendra are amazing as well. I hope you figure out the issue.


----------



## zangfroid (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. zonbonzovi im not sure too,coz its tergites has yellow highlights below...  
so the other one is S.morsitans there common here in Cebu, and a while ago just found another one rushing in our dining room,(and its a male)got his antennea already cut and i saw fire ants biting in his pleurites and i rescue him 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 tadahhhhh 


	

		
			
		

		
	
and know he's grooming 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 he's so damn cute <3


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Apr 17, 2013)

Giving scolopendra milk is certainly interesting, or at least I have never heard of it. What gave you the idea to do so?


----------



## zangfroid (Apr 18, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> Just me or does anyone else think that may be Scolopendra spinosissima?  The other one makes me think S. morsitans...
> 
> Vibrating?  Chemical exposure of some sort seems the most obvious culprit but that hinges on our definition of the word "vibrate".


thnk you Mr. zonbonzovi 

---------- Post added 04-18-2013 at 01:50 AM ----------




JohnDapiaoen said:


> Giving scolopendra milk is certainly interesting, or at least I have never heard of it. What gave you the idea to do so?


since scolopendras got exoskeletons and i guess it is still a skeleton but in an outside or external way...why not trying to add little calcium in it 

---------- Post added 04-18-2013 at 02:13 AM ----------




nepenthes said:


> Wow, dude. That video is amazing, your scolopendra are amazing as well. I hope you figure out the issue.


thank you my friend,glad u like it ....wish me luck :0


----------



## tmcv (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm with zonbonzovi, these vibrations usually occurs when the animal is intoxicated by some chemicals. Usually organophosphate. 
I've already had hundreds of scorpions intoxicated in the clinic with seizures-like symptoms.
Usually (not always) the animal recover with proper treatment but sequelaes are very common. 
I've some Tityus serrulatus that become unable to catch prey items, I need to feed them with syringes and liquid food. But I'd never saw an intoxicated centipede, probally the symptoms are the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrettyHate (Apr 18, 2013)

Centipedes creep the heck out of me, I think it is their size, speed, and the lack of hair (it makes them look crunchy...). But dare I say that the video of him actually drinking a droplet of milk off your finger is adorable?!


----------



## tmcv (Apr 18, 2013)

About the milk... centipedes can eat everything that you offer... they will just refuse after taste... for example frogs, they will try to eat them until the venom in frog's skin act, so they'll leave the prey...
But in captivity, almost everything you offer they accept. That's a good thing when thinking about nutrition or when you're trying to medicate a centipede orally.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 18, 2013)

zangfroid said:


> thnk you Mr. zonbonzovi




No problem  You have a number of interesting species of different sizes and colors that are rare to see elsewhere so feel free to share anything you might find.  It's so helpful to have someone that lives in native habitat when it comes to determining the finer details of an animal.


----------



## zangfroid (Apr 21, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> No problem  You have a number of interesting species of different sizes and colors that are rare to see elsewhere so feel free to share anything you might find.  It's so helpful to have someone that lives in native habitat when it comes to determining the finer details of an animal.


i have another question sir, how can you tell if its a S.polymorpha or S.morsitans???...or what's their remarkable differences???


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 21, 2013)

Zangfroid:  Thank you so much for the info about giving your pede milk to drink.  The other night, I was eating some Mango Sorbet & Creme.  When I was done, I offered the remainder to my four galapagoensis and three hardwickei.  Each one sipped copious amount of the melted mixture off a teaspoon and appeared to enjoy it immensely.  I'm gonna have to muster the courage to have the galapagoensis drink it off my fingertip though because those venomous claws are enormous.  Next, I'm gonna try to feed the gravid female straight cream for its fat content.  Kudos to you Zangfroid!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 22, 2013)

Man I thought the milk and sorbet thing was freaking crazy! (Your video is super adorable btw Zangfroid) I just mentioned this thread to a friend who then informed me that the house centipedes infesting his bedroom will get into his ice cream if he leaves it sitting out unattended. 

I know I don't know much about centipedes, but I never imagined they'd even identify these things as food!


----------



## zangfroid (Apr 22, 2013)

Insektzuchen said:


> Zangfroid:  Thank you so much for the info about giving your pede milk to drink.  The other night, I was eating some Mango Sorbet & Creme.  When I was done, I offered the remainder to my four galapagoensis and three hardwickei.  Each one sipped copious amount of the melted mixture off a teaspoon and appeared to enjoy it immensely.  I'm gonna have to muster the courage to have the galapagoensis drink it off my fingertip though because those venomous claws are enormous.  Next, I'm gonna try to feed the gravid female straight cream for its fat content.  Kudos to you Zangfroid!!!


Hahaha...no prob  mango sorbet?wuahahaha thats more yummy! Im really glad Mr. Insektzuchen...about the fingertip thing was just for the taming and to make him feel that his in good hands ...BTW can i have images of your pedes?plz... and I bet you can do it if you want to tame him...and dont worry for those claws bcause I'll ask help to God that you'll gonna make it...lol..and just a reminder be sure to endure the tickling sensations of its mandible,dont give too much amount for your pedes bcause  like my S.spinosissima, he's a lazy fatass now,hahaha(hes's ignoring crickets )he's stuffed(cause by the milk) and always on ground but still active(just waving its antennae whenever i touch the delicup)and for your gravid female(specie?)i wanna see it too!

Cheers! 

---------- Post added 04-22-2013 at 10:41 AM ----------




Cavedweller said:


> Man I thought the milk and sorbet thing was freaking crazy! (Your video is super adorable btw Zangfroid) I just mentioned this thread to a friend who then informed me that the house centipedes infesting his bedroom will get into his ice cream if he leaves it sitting out unattended.
> 
> I know I don't know much about centipedes, but I never imagined they'd even identify these things as food!


Thank you mr. Cavedweller...hahahah thats hilarious XD


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 22, 2013)

zangfroid said:


> i have another question sir, how can you tell if its a S.polymorpha or S.morsitans???...or what's their remarkable differences???


polymorpha has an obvious ring furrow on the segment behind the cephalic plate(top of "head") and doesn't live where you are.  morsitans lacks the ring furrow and lives in your neighborhood.  

You guys are hilarious!  I'd like to see a gourmet 'pede food thread with photos someday  I'm thinking roe of some king may be on the shortlist of things to try...


----------



## Insektzuchen (Apr 22, 2013)

zangfroid said:


> Hahaha...no prob  mango sorbet?wuahahaha thats more yummy! Im really glad Mr. Insektzuchen...about the fingertip thing was just for the taming and to make him feel that his in good hands ...BTW can i have images of your pedes?plz... and I bet you can do it if you want to tame him...and dont worry for those claws bcause I'll ask help to God that you'll gonna make it...lol..and just a reminder be sure to endure the tickling sensations of its mandible,dont give too much amount for your pedes bcause  like my S.spinosissima, he's a lazy fatass now,hahaha(hes's ignoring crickets )he's stuffed(cause by the milk) and always on ground but still active(just waving its antennae whenever i touch the delicup)and for your gravid female(specie?)i wanna see it too!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...



Zangfroid:  After you spoke of the tickling sensations of his MANDIBLES, I think I'll pass on the fingertip feeding.  They'll just have to sip it off a teaspoon.  I have some videos of some of my pede collection.  Go to http://youtu.be/xvsYNgmOPjs and that one can lead you to all the rest.  I hope you're not expecting NatGeoWild because the photography isn't the greatest.


----------



## zangfroid (Apr 23, 2013)

Insektzuchen said:


> Zangfroid:  After you spoke of the tickling sensations of his MANDIBLES, I think I'll pass on the fingertip feeding.  They'll just have to sip it off a teaspoon.  I have some videos of some of my pede collection.  Go to http://youtu.be/xvsYNgmOPjs and that one can lead you to all the rest.  I hope you're not expecting NatGeoWild because the photography isn't the greatest.



ahahahah i had just watched a video of yours last week,the S.hardwickei has arrived(so that was you lol).
your scolopendras are cool too,especially the S.galapagoensis...  thnx



zonbonzovi said:


> polymorpha has an obvious ring furrow on the segment behind the cephalic plate(top of "head") and doesn't live where you are.  morsitans lacks the ring furrow and lives in your neighborhood.


ah!...yeah! the tansverse suture! XD...thanks a lot mr. zonbonzovi :biggrin:hehehehe BTW sir I want something to share and to ID it for you...
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I've been keeping some of this before(when i was 13) for believing  that  they are the juvenile S.morsitans..lol and 
heres a rare one too!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
:laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

